# It's enough to Ghost's terrarium?



## checco (Dec 20, 2010)

Hi to everyone,I have two plastic boxes (bought on ikea) 15x12x20 cm...it's enough for a Ghost male adult?thanks to everyone and....merry christmas!!


----------



## warpdrive (Dec 20, 2010)

That is 6" x 5" x 9" for the rest of us.

It should be fine.

Harry


----------



## myles (Dec 21, 2010)

ikea is great :lol: once there air holes lol


----------



## checco (Dec 22, 2010)

thanks to everybody and merry christmas!


----------

